
Dirty COW is a privilege escalation vulnerability in the Linux Kernel - saidajigumi
http://dirtycow.ninja/
======
avian
I like how "Am I affected by the bug?" part checks your user agent string for
"Linux" and says "yes" or "no" accordingly.

As if I wasn't reading that page from a phone while running Linux on a server.
Then again, the exploit didn't work for me on unpatched 3.4.112 kernel, so it
might actually be correct.

~~~
martindevans
I don't think it's checking is quite right. It says 'yes' when I'm viewing the
page on a Windows phone!

------
dijit
this has been posted here 4 times in the last 24h, and there is a better story
with more information and discussion on the front page already.[0]

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12756006](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12756006)

------
Terr_
> Dirty COW

For a second that sounded like the group "Cult of the dead cow" and their
showpiece trojan "Back Orifice", designed to popularize the insecurity of
Windows 98.

------
kdazzle
Wow, the t-shirt prices are outrageous. That seems like a lot of work to make
a joke store.

------
unculture
Bad choice of name; in English English at least, "dirty cow" is a misogynist
slur.

~~~
balabaster
I will second this. I agree that it's an unfortunate clash of colloquialisms
between American and English English.

------
rurban
This has immature and false information.

Mostly, yes exploits in the wild have been detected in HTTP requests, and as
the researcher assumes this exploit could have existed for a very long time.

And it's not a local privilege escalation only as the write up assumes, it was
exploited remotely!

~~~
fazza99
Can you show your sources? Others appear to disagree with you.

